
Meet Women on the Linux Command Line - chrisdumas
https://clidate.io/
======
chadrs
This is an awesome use of (I'm guessing) libcaca; I think it would feel less
sexist if it was able to search girls and guys though.

~~~
jonthepirate
<http://csl.sublevel3.org/jp2a/>

did the trick on this one. ;)

------
marcstein
Sad and cool at the same time! Definitely a winner.

------
ianstallings
This is wrong in so many ways. But yet, so right.

------
edwardmgoldberg
Great ideas, kick ass design.

